# Frog hitches ride on snake



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Awww.

Ok there - I fulfilled my "cute" quota for 2011.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/8195243/frog-hitches-ride-with-snake-to-flee-floods


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Mr Gelach said a friend who had been affected by many floods told him animals often helped each other out during disasters."

In reality, that snake was going to help himself to a free meal once he hit dry land


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very cool. Thanks!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

this reminds me of that old tale about a fox and a gingerbread man.... He was helped across the river too....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Animals acting kindly towards each other? nah...


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Aw, that IS cute!


----------

